# Audio Imperia - Areia Lite (review)



## Mike Fox (May 31, 2021)

Got a chance to test drive this thing, and i personally think it’s the best string lib out there for the price (something i don’t say very often!).

Well done @audioimperia !


----------



## el-bo (May 31, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Trash Panda (May 31, 2021)

Excellent review as usual, Mike.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 1, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Nice!


Thanks for watching!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 1, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Excellent review as usual, Mike.


Thanks a ton!


----------



## Jackal_King (Jun 1, 2021)

I was really torn on getting that or Nucleus Lite Edition. I ended up getting Nucleus over the weekend, but I won't rule out getting Areia around Black Friday.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 1, 2021)

Jackal_King said:


> I was really torn on getting that or Nucleus Lite Edition. I ended up getting Nucleus over the weekend, but I won't rule out getting Areia around Black Friday.


Great choice!


----------



## AndreBoulard (Jun 2, 2021)

great review! strait forward


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 2, 2021)

AndreBoulard said:


> great review! strait forward


Thank you! 🙂


----------



## cbdohrn (Jun 2, 2021)

Thanks for the review, Mike! It seems like a great companion for my Nucleus.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 2, 2021)

cbdohrn said:


> Thanks for the review, Mike! It seems like a great companion for my Nucleus.


Absolutely! Thanks for watching.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 2, 2021)

Too bad you don't have an affiliate link. I finally pulled the trigger on the Lite version since I usually don't need the insane number of articulations or all the microphones when working on my laptop, Lite carries all the bread and butter articulations I use regularly and is less than 25% of the disk space. Thanks, jerk! <3


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 2, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Too bad you don't have an affiliate link. I finally pulled the trigger on the Lite version since I usually don't need the insane number of articulations or all the microphones when working on my laptop, Lite carries all the bread and butter articulations I use regularly and is less than 25% of the disk space. Thanks, jerk! <3


That’s what I’m here for.


----------

